# la, le, lo quiero



## cinamon_at

Hola a tod@s:

Todavía me confundo con el uso de "querer" con la, le o lo. Necesito tomar un exámen de castellano de España el lunes y no quiero confundirme con lo siguiente:

¿Amas a Juan? 
1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos. 
2: No, no le amo a él, porque le amo a Carlos.

¿Amas a María? 
1: No, no la amo, porque amo a Pilar.
2: No, no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda y sus explicaciones.


----------



## ryba

Jajaja, otro hilo sobre el leísmo.

Es tal cual en alemán, va en acusativo: lo/la quiero. Usar _le_ equivale a cometer leísmo porque _querer_ es un verbo transitivo (aparece acompañado por un "tr" en los diccionarios), o sea que admite complemento directo, al menos en la acepción que citas. Decir "le quiero agradecer" es otra cosa, ahí "agradecer" es complemento directo y "le", complemento indirecto.

Haciendo la búsqueda por "leísmo" vas a encontrar centenares de hilos que te aportan más detalles.

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

ryba said:


> Jajaja, otro hilo sobre el leísmo.
> 
> Es tal cual en alemán, va en acusativo: lo/la quiero. Usar _le_ equivale a cometer leísmo porque _querer_ es un verbo transitivo (aparece acompañado por un "tr" en los diccionarios), o sea que admite complemento directo, al menos en la acepción que citas. Decir "le quiero agradecer" es otra cosa, ahí "agradecer" es complemento directo y "le", complemento indirecto.
> 
> Haciendo la búsqueda por "leísmo" vas a encontrar centenares de hilos que te aporten más detalles.
> 
> Saludos.


* Ryba* tu explicacíon está muy completa aunque debo decir que mal que mal en algunos lugares usan lo/le sin discriminación alguna , pero por supuesto que está mal gramáticamente.
Saludos


----------



## cinamon_at

Hola ryba:

gracias por la respuesta. Sé que hay milles de hilos tratando del "leísmo". Y lo tengo claro que "querer" requiere un O.D. Creo lo que me ha confundido era el uso de "a". Quiero A Pedro. Quiero A María. Pero ahora lo tengo clarísimo, jaja...

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

cinamon_at said:


> ¿Amas a Juan?
> 1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos.
> 2: No, no le amo a él, porque le amo a Carlos.
> 
> ¿Amas a María?
> 1: No, no la amo, porque amo a Pilar.
> 2: No, no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar.


 
¿Amas a Juan?
No, no le amo a él, porque amo a Carlos. (le = leísmo aceptado para una persona masculina)

¿Amas a María?
No, no la amo a ella porque amo a Pilar. 

Saludos


----------



## ryba

cinamon_at said:


> Hola ryba:
> 
> gracias por la respuesta. Sé que hay miles de hilos tratando del "leísmo". Y lo tengo claro que "querer" requiere un O.D. Creo lo que me ha confundido era el uso de "a". Quiero A Pedro. Quiero A María. Pero ahora lo tengo clarísimo, jaja...
> 
> Saludos



¿Sabes qué? Esa "a" confunde a millones de leístas a lo largo y ancho de España.

Pero tú vas a saber distinguir los complementos mejor que muchos hablantes nativos gracias a tu lengua materna. Veo en tu perfil que también estudias francés. Los complementos directo e indirecto en las dos lenguas coinciden*.

Lo malo es que utilizándolos de forma canónica corremos el riesgo de sonarles mal a los leístas. Pero yo no me rindo. Para el próximo semestre voy de beca a Valladolid y ni pienso cometer leísmo, a menos que sea en broma.

** EDIT*: en las dos lenguas = en español y en francés.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Anit

cinamon_at said:


> Hola a tod@s:
> 
> Todavía me confundo con el uso de "querer" con la, le o lo. Necesito tomar un exámen de castellano de España el lunes y no quiero confundirme con lo siguiente:
> 
> ¿Amas a Juan?
> 1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos.
> 2: No, no le amo a él, porque le amo a Carlos.
> 
> ¿Amas a María?
> 1: No, no la amo, porque amo a Pilar.
> 2: No, no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda y sus explicaciones.


 

Es que es muy complicado en español, me refiero a que existe en España lo que se llama: "loismo", "leismo" y "laismo", es decir utilizar indistintamente el lo, la le. Es cuestión de regiones o de comunidades autónomas (que se llaman ya hace tiempo).
Lo más correcto sería:
¿Amas a Juan? 
1: No, no le amo, porque amo a Carlos. 
2: No, no le amo a él, porque amo a Carlos.
También se podría decir:
1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos. 
2: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos.

¡Saludos y suerte!


----------



## ryba

ryba said:


> Lo malo es que utilizándolos de forma canónica corremos el riesgo de sonarles mal a los leístas.


¿Ves? Ahí tienes la prueba.

Anit te acaba de decir que el leísmo es más correcto que el uso canónico.

Pero bueh, ¿qué le vamos a hacer? No se les puede modificar el idioma a los españoles.


----------



## lamartus

ryba said:


> Pero bueh, ¿qué le vamos a hacer? No se les puede modificar el idioma a los españoles.



¿Sabes Ryba? No solo somos nosotros. Repasando hilos me he dado cuenta de que hay verbos (como querer) en los que se comete leísmo en Venezuela, por ejemplo, y también observé casos entre algunos foreros colombianos...
¿Será contagioso? 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## ryba

lamartus said:


> ¿Sabes Ryba? No solo somos nosotros. Repasando hilos me he dado cuenta de que hay verbos (como querer) en los que se comete leísmo en Venezuela, por ejemplo, y también observé casos entre algunos foreros colombianos...
> ¿Será contagioso?
> 
> Saludos a todos.



No no no no. Con _querer_ no, que yo sepa no. Con _ver_ tampoco. Tal vez en Paraguay o en algunas regiones de México, en Venezuela no, al menos no en la capital.

Hablé de España porque *cinamon_at* y yo estamos en Europa, y España, además de ser el país más leísta del mundo, es el más cercano tanto a Austria como a Polonia.

Otra razón por la que hablé de España y no de América es esto:



cinamon_at said:


> Necesito tomar un exámen de castellano de España



Un beso.


----------



## Anit

Perdona Ryba, pero ese "le" que he puesto es correcto.


----------



## ryba

Anit said:


> Perdona Ryba, pero ese "le" que he puesto es correcto.


Claro, y tiene larga historia en la literatura española. Pero no es el uso canónico y a la mayoría de los hispanohablantes les suena raro / horrible / gracioso.

Ah, me olvidaba. ¡Mucha suerte en el examen!


----------



## Anit

De nuevo te llevo la contraria, Ryba. El hecho de que no sea el uso canónico no implica que no sea correcto. Y eso de que a los hispanohablantes les suena raro/horrible/gracioso... no sé en qué país será, en España no. A ver, te digo, es cierto que en según qué autonomías se utiliza uno u otro, pero no significa que sea incorrecto.
**** Regla 9. Creo que se ha equivocado de hilo. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Jellby

Anit said:


> El hecho de que no sea el uso canónico no implica que no sea correcto. Y eso de que a los hispanohablantes les suena raro/horrible/gracioso... no sé en qué país será, en España no.



Ryba se refiere a que la mayoría de los hispanohablantes son de otros países que no son España, y a ellos sí les suena "raro".


----------



## Anit

De acuerdo Jellby, sólo daba mi impresión, refiriéndome a que en España no sucede. Ya te digo, sí que hay gente de otras autonomías a l@s que según que artículo utilizas puede chocarles. Por otra parte y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, hay muchas palabras de uso corriente en otros países hispanohablantes que en España suenan fatal. Ahora no se me ocurre ninguna...
Pero creo que eso pasa en todas partes en las que un idioma original está extendido en todo el mundo. Es mi opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## ryba

cinamon_at said:


> ¿Amas a Juan?
> 1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos.
> 2: No, no le amo a él, porque le amo a Carlos.
> 
> ¿Amas a María?
> 1: No, no la amo, porque amo a Pilar.
> 2: No, no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar.



A propósito, no les parece que estaría mejor:

¿Amas a Juan? 
1: No, (a él) no lo amo, porque (lo) amo a Carlos. 
2: No, (a él) no le amo, porque (le) amo a Carlos.  (leísmo aceptado por la Real)

¿Amas a María? 
1: No, (a ella) no la amo, porque (la) amo a Pilar. 
2: No, (a ella) no le amo a ella porque (le) amo a Pilar. 

??

Porque la versión original, si tuviera que opinar, la resolvería así:

¿Amas a Juan? 
1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos. 
2: No, no le amo a él, porque le amo a Carlos. 

¿Amas a María? 
1: No, no la amo, porque amo a Pilar. 
2: No, no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar. 

Me suena redundante "no le amo a él". Pero no sé. ¿Es correcto el orden de la frase?

A ver qué opinan.


----------



## ryba

Anit said:


> De nuevo te llevo la contraria, Ryba. El hecho de que no sea el uso canónico no implica que no sea correcto.


Si me indicas en dónde dije que no era correcto, vuelvo a discutir contigo.


----------



## Anit

Yo ya me estoy liando con tanto "lo,la,le", en serio.

¿Amas a Juan? 
1: No, (a él) no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos. 
2: No, (a él) no le amo, porque le amo a Carlos.  (leísmo aceptado por la Real)... Yo aquí quitaría el segundo "le" porque al referirse a Carlos ya no es necesario el "le" ¿me explico?

¿Amas a María? 
1: No, (a ella) no la amo, porque amo a Pilar. 
2: No, (a ella) no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar.  En ésta quitaría el segundo "le", aquí sí que no me parece correcto.

??

Porque la versión original la resolvería así:

¿Amas a Juan? 
1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos. 
2: No, no le amo a él, porque le amo a Carlos.  Aquí quitaría el segundo "le".

¿Amas a María? 
1: No, no la amo, porque amo a Pilar. 
2: No, no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar.  Aquí quitaría el segundo "le" y el "ella"


Bueno me estoy armando ya un lío impresionante.
Saludos a tod@s.


También me suena redundante "no le amo a él". Pero no sé. ¿Es correcto el orden de la frase? Sí a mí también me parece redundante. El orden de la frase para mí es correcto.


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Anit.

Acabo de poner en paréntesis las "segundas" _lo_, _le_,_ la_ porque no me había dado cuenta de que estaban en la frase, las acabo de notar.

Ahora veo que tú incluso las borrarías del todo.

Creo que, efectivamente, en la mayoría de los dialectos no aparecerían, pero en Argentina es corriente oír "la re quiero a mi novia", "¿no lo conocés a Diego?", "sacala a la abuela a bailar" (fuente) y me parece haber leído en el DPD que la RAE no lo censura.


*EDIT:*

¡EUREKA!

*Duplicación de complementos: coaparición del clítico y el complemento tónico.*:

*5.2.b.* (...)
También favorecen la duplicación del complemento directo las oraciones de carácter enfático, como _Ya lo creo que vendrá_ o _¡Vaya si las castigo a las niñas!_ La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_) es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas, especialmente en los países del Río de la Plata: _«Al pasar la madre cerca del baño la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos»_ (Rausch/Bay _Anorexia_ [Arg. 1990]).


----------



## Anit

Hola Ryba, mira ya me río, me estoy volviendo "majareta" con el foro, no paro de meter la pata "por doquier". Lo hago con mi mejor intención de ayudar a alguien que estudie español, pero no estoy muy acertada, no.
Sí, en Argentina hablan de manera distinta.
¡¡Saludos!!


----------



## ryba

No te preocupes.

El 10% de mis 723 posts son meteduras de pata.

Saludos.


----------



## Anit

Gracias, es que ¡¡¡no doy una!!!!
Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

ryba said:


> No no no no. Con _querer_ no, que yo sepa no.



Sí, sí, justo con _querer _(y _hacer _también por lo que veo ahora). Aquí, aquí y aquí los ejemplos (que tomo con pinzas ya que por lo general no creo que el leísmo esté extendido fuera de España, pero parece que haberlo haylo ).

Saludos.


----------



## javargasdom

ryba said:


> A propósito, no les parece que estaría mejor:
> 
> ¿Amas a Juan?
> 1: No, (a él) no lo amo, porque (lo) amo a Carlos.
> 2: No, (a él) no le amo, porque (le) amo a Carlos.  (leísmo aceptado por la Real)
> 
> Las aclaraciones entre paréntesis de las pimeras oraciones de ambos enunciados pueden ser una ayuda para estudiantes nativos de otras lenguas. Los de las segundas oraciones ¿qué objeto tienen? ¿complicar la elección de respuesta?
> 
> ¿Amas a María?
> 1: No, (a ella) no la amo, porque (la) amo a Pilar.
> 2: No, (a ella) no le amo a ella porque (le) amo a Pilar.
> 
> El mismo comentario anterior para el primer enunciado. Para el segundo sobran los cometarios.
> ??
> 
> Porque la versión original, si tuviera que opinar, la resolvería así:
> 
> ¿Amas a Juan?
> 1: No, no lo amo, porque amo a Carlos.
> 2: No, no le amo a él, porque le amo a Carlos.  Leísmo doble. Redundancia "tolerable" en la primera oración e "intolerable" en la segunda.
> 
> ¿Amas a María?
> 1: No, no la amo, porque amo a Pilar.
> 2: No, no le amo a ella porque le amo a Pilar.  Más de lo mismo.
> 
> Me suena redundante "no le amo a él". Pero no sé. ¿Es correcto el orden de la frase?
> 
> A ver qué opinan.


 
Esos comentarios y lo que sigue, es mi opinión Ryba. Y ruego me permitas usar tu aportación y tu nombre para dirigirme a todos los participantes.

Las redundancias que yo califico de tolerables, por bastante usuales, son sólo un síntoma de la confusión absoluta que existe sobre este asunto: algunas personas intentan, con ellas, aclarar lo que no necesita aclaración, porque no se sienten seguras con el uso de estos pronombres.

Hay otros casos (con los adjetivos posesivos "tu" y "su" deferencial) en que, a veces, es necesario utilizar una redundancia aclarativa: ¿imitación?.

Yo me sentía tan seguro como tú en su uso, pues mis familiares usaban la variante correcta etimológicamente según la RAE, aún los que tenían bajo nivel educativo). Y creo que seguiría estando seguro si no hubiera vivdo, leído, viajado y conversado mucho con españoles de otras regiones*, y con hispano-hablantes (o escribientes) de otros continentes. 
Pero ¿Cómo has llegado a esa seguridad?. 
A mí el "canon" de la RAE me parece extenso, pero no completo. Me parece muy contemporizador para ser una norma. Y me parece farragoso, por no decir confuso en algunos pasajes (quizá por exceso de diplomacia).
Y asumo que lo mismo les ocurrirá a muchos hispanohablantes que hayan crecido con una norma diferente a la de mi entorno infantil-juvenil.

Me explico más.
Para comprender esas normas (a veces meros comentarios), hay que tener una formación bastante avanzada, y para cuando una persona ha adquirido esa formación, ya habrá adquirido uno o varios de esos vicios de dicción habituales en su entorno.
Y ¿Qué ocurre con todos los que no llegan a ese nivel en su formación? 
El hecho de que muchos escritores discrepen y usen una forma en vez de la otra es el principal indicador de que no es un caso de blanco o negro ni de nivel cultural.
En caso de dudas, nuestra RAE utiliza la "autoridad impresa" como norma; de modo que, mientras no tengamos toda nuestra Literatura digitalizada y podamos hacer estudios comparativos completos con, al menos, lo más significativo de ella, la norma se tambaleará siempre. Y para cuando todo esté digitalizado, el caos ya dominará. ¡Si ya son multitud los que utilizan la Wilkipedia como ayuda para resolver sus dudas gramaticales!
Pido disculpas por la extensión de esta entrada mía. Pero el tema es recurrente, y será por algo...

* NOTA para los susceptibles: no siempre coincide una región al completo con una Comunidad Autónoma o viceversa, y menos en lo tocante a regiones lingüísticas.


----------



## ryba

lamartus said:


> Sí, sí, justo con _querer _(y _hacer _también por lo que veo ahora). Aquí, aquí y aquí los ejemplos (que tomo con pinzas ya que por lo general no creo que el leísmo esté extendido fuera de España, pero parece que haberlo haylo ).


O.K., admito.

Gracias por los links.

El primero (mirx) no me sorprende nada. De hecho, ya lo había dicho.

Pero me sorprende muchíiiiisimo la opinión de bb008 publicada citando la opinión de mirx.

El leísmo en plural me suena muy canario. Tal vez porque en la casa de mis padres tengo una televisión canaria y durante dos años (en primero y en segundo) tuve clases con una profesora de Gran Canaria que lo cometía siempre.

Tengo un amigo de Caracas que, cuando estaba acá, me dijo que "le veo" utilizado por los españoles y mis amigas aespañoladas le suena malísimo. Y utilizaba el complemento directo con el verbo _ayudar_ (uno de los verbos "más leístas") al igual que los personajes de las películas venezolanas que he visto y han sido como siete.

Es el primer leísmo que leo de Venezuela* y no me sé explicar por qué bb008 opta por el leísmo con el verbo QUERER en el sentido de 'amar'.

* Si hubiera oído a algún venezolano cometer leísmo lo recordaría, me fijo mucho en esas vainas.

EDIT: Ah, queda el tercer link.

Bueno, sí, en Colombia hay de todo. Mi profesora barranquillera creo que utilizaba el leísmo de respeto (para el tratamiento de usted), si mal no recuerdo.

En el DPD pone que los argentinos, uruguayos y peruanos son los menos leístas pero los limeños diría que son bastante leístas también. Desconozco las reglas cuándo lo usan y cuándo no pero tengo contacto internáutico con 4-5 peruanos que de vez en cuando me dañan los ojos con eso.

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias, Javargasdom.



javargasdom said:


> Los de las segundas oraciones ¿qué objeto tienen? ¿complicar la elección de respuesta?


No, sólo quería señalar todas las variantes que me parecían posibles y, como hemos visto, los pronombres de CD redundantes antepuestos al nombre son posibles en algunas regiones, tal cual el leísmo es posible en algunas y en algunas no. La versión modificada no tenía por propósito ser un ejercicio de lengua ni mucho menos.



javargasdom said:


> Pero ¿Cómo has llegado a esa seguridad?



Gracias a mi lengua materna por una parte, pero sobre todo gracias al francés que no tiene leísmo (¿luismo?).



javargasdom said:


> A mí el "canon" de la RAE me parece extenso, pero no completo. Me parece muy contemporizador para ser una norma. Y me parece farragoso, por no decir confuso en algunos pasajes (quizá por exceso de diplomacia).


No me ciño a las indicaciones de la RAE en este caso. Simplemente no cometo leísmo nunca.

Además, el 80% del español que percibo (películas, foros de internet, música) es español no-leísta. El otro 20% es lo que oigo en la facultad. Cuando llegue a Valladolid, la proporción seguramente se va a invertir.

Como dije que en el sexto post:



ryba said:


> Lo malo es que utilizándolos de forma canónica corremos el riesgo de sonarles mal a los leístas. Pero yo no me rindo. Para el próximo semestre voy de beca a Valladolid y ni pienso cometer leísmo, a menos que sea en broma.



No se puede caerle bien a cada uno.


----------



## javier8907

En Valladolid de todas formas no sé si son excesivamente leístas. Gracias a Dios no vas a ir a Burgos (si lo hicieses, te sorprenderías a ti mismo al cabo de meses soltando algún leísmo; se me escapa hasta a mí, que soy nativo y ya tenía mi norma). De todas formas a mí, que soy vasco y leísta de personas (los objetos directos que son personas van con "le"), no me suena mal "la encontré (a mi hermana)" o "lo vi (a Ramón)", aunque algunos casos ("lo quiero", por ejemplo) me suena muy forzado.

Por cierto, no sé si es el lugar, pero "pegar a alguien", cuando significa "dar golpes a alguien" va con "lo/la" o con "le". Es que si a mí me dijeran "la pegué" lo primero que entendería es "la dejé pegada" .


----------



## Jellby

javier8907 said:


> De todas formas a mí, que soy vasco y leísta de personas (los objetos directos que son personas van con "le"), no me suena mal "la encontré (a mi hermana)" o "lo vi (a Ramón)", aunque algunos casos ("lo quiero", por ejemplo) me suena muy forzado.



Yo practico el leísmo admitido 

Hablando de una persona, si oigo "lo quiero" entiendo "deseo tenerlo (me lo pido para Reyes)", mientras que con "le quiero" entiendo "siento cariño por él". No significa que ninguna de las dos formas esté mal, sólo que mi primera impresión al oír las frases es distinta.



> Por cierto, no sé si es el lugar, pero "pegar a alguien", cuando significa "dar golpes a alguien" va con "lo/la" o con "le". Es que si a mí me dijeran "la pegué" lo primero que entendería es "la dejé pegada" .



También coincido contigo. El mismo DPD dice que quien recibe los golpes es objeto indirecto ("le pegué") y que el objeto directo está implícito.


----------



## javargasdom

ryba said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Javargasdom.
> 
> 
> 
> No me ciño a las indicaciones de la RAE en este caso. Simplemente no cometo leísmo nunca.
> Es como para mantener el tipo: mucho ejercicio diario, y no sentirse tentado por la comodidad o la novedad.
> 
> Además, el 80% del español que percibo (películas, foros de internet, música) es español no-leísta. El otro 20% es lo que oigo en la facultad. Cuando llegue a Valladolid, la proporción seguramente se va a invertir.
> Pero si lees mucho en español, donde encontrarás de todo ¿no llegarás a perder el norte? Yo, hace ya años que en todo lo que leo encuentro errores además de erratas. Cuando veo reiteración en los errores, siempre acabo dudando de mi buen juicio y consultando diccionarios y gramáticas.
> Con lo que oigo en los distintos medios de comunicación me pasa lo mismo. Espero que tu facultad no sea Ciencias de la Información o algo similar: muchos de sus "facultados", que ya hablan y escriben en nuestros medios, están bastante perdidos con el lenguaje... Y su difusión es peninsular, cuando no internacional.
> Respecto al leísmo y su distribución por la península, la imitación admirativa del pueblo por las formas de expresión de la Corte, o de los escritores creo que habrá tenido mucho que ver... Tal como las Zarzuelas de ambiente "madrileño" de caricatura han influido en la extensión del laísmo.
> Como dije que en el sexto post:
> No se puede caerle bien a cada uno.
> Tienes razón, nadie puede hacerlo siempre (sería muy fatigoso y peligroso intentarlo).


 
Deseo que tengas suerte para evitar la contaminación, y que la (?? )evites.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, Javargasdom.

Vamos a ver si me ganan por cansancio (es posible que me harte de los malentendidos).

Jaja.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ryba said:


> O.K., admito.
> 
> Gracias por los links.
> 
> 
> El leísmo en plural me suena muy canario. Tal vez porque en la casa de mis padres tengo una televisión canaria y durante dos años (en primero y en segundo) tuve clases con una profesora de Gran Canaria que lo cometía siempre.
> 
> 
> Ryba, me parece a mí que el leísmo plural que has oído de Canarias, es el leísmo de cortesía o si quieres una aplicación amplia de este.
> O dicho de otro modo, ese leísmo solo se aplica al pronombre ustedes y nunca al pronombre ellos como sucede en otras regiones.
> Un canario podría decir "Mañana les veo" ( a ustedes) siempre que se esté dirigiendo a esas personas, pero diría " A mis amigos los veré mañana", nunca "les veré mañana".
> De todos modos, yo como canario, siempre diría " Mañana los veo", pero puede que alguien lo diga con ese leísmo de cortesía un tanto ampliado, pero yo ni el de cortesía uso " Los acompaño a la puerta" para mí es lo normal y no lo hago porque sepa que etimológicamente es más correcto, ni porque lo haya leído, ni nada, sino porque en mi casa, de padres y abuelos canarios, así lo aprendí y así me sale de modo natural.
> En cuanto a la televisión canaria, algunos presentadores usan una versión especial del habla canaria, algunos pronuncian las eses finales, sin aspirarlas y yo también he escuchado algún leísmo , creo yo que por contagio del español del centro de la península.                                                                     En los casos en que no nos dirigimos tan directamente a esos interlocutores no hay leísmo.
> "¿Nos vieron ( a nosotros) en la tele?. No, no los vimos, estaban muy lejos como para poder verlos"
> ¿Tu profesora diría " No, no les vimos"?. ¿Es canaria de origen? ¿ Se está produciendo un cambio en Canarias sin que yo me haya enterado?. Todo puede ser, pero...
> En cuanto a la tercera persona del plural a la pregunta "¿has visto a los niños?", un canario responde "Los vi en el parque", sin ninguna duda.
> "A los niños los llevé al parque" etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## cinamon_at

¡GRACIAS POR TODA LA AYUDA Y LAS EXPLICACIONES!

Creo que en mi caso todo es un poco complicado. Aprendí el castellano en Gran Canaria sin haber tomado ningún curso anterior. Después de 6 años me mudé a Barcelona para 6 meses y de allí a la República Dominicana y luego a Florida (donde hay mucha gente de Suramérica). Y ahora que empecé a estudiar español casi me mato con las reglas gramaticales :-( PERO NO ME RINDO!!!!! Amo a la lengua española y seguiré luchando.


----------



## ryba

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Ryba, me parece a mí que el leísmo plural que has oído de Canarias, es el leísmo de cortesía o si quieres una aplicación amplia de este.
> O dicho de otro modo, ese leísmo solo se aplica al pronombre ustedes y nunca al pronombre ellos como sucede en otras regiones.
> Un canario podría decir "Mañana les veo" ( a ustedes) siempre que se esté dirigiendo a esas personas, pero diría " A mis amigos los veré mañana", nunca "les veré mañana".
> De todos modos, yo como canario, siempre diría " Mañana los veo", pero puede que alguien lo diga con ese leísmo de cortesía un tanto ampliado, pero yo ni el de cortesía uso " Los acompaño a la puerta" para mí es lo normal y no lo hago porque sepa que etimológicamente es más correcto, ni porque lo haya leído, ni nada, sino porque en mi casa, de padres y abuelos canarios, así lo aprendí y así me sale de modo natural.
> En cuanto a la televisión canaria, algunos presentadores usan una versión especial del habla canaria, algunos pronuncian las eses finales, sin aspirarlas y yo también he escuchado algún leísmo , creo yo que por contagio del español del centro de la península. En los casos en que no nos dirigimos tan directamente a esos interlocutores no hay leísmo.
> "¿Nos vieron ( a nosotros) en la tele?. No, no los vimos, estaban muy lejos como para poder verlos"
> ¿Tu profesora diría " No, no les vimos"?. ¿Es canaria de origen? ¿ Se está produciendo un cambio en Canarias sin que yo me haya enterado?. Todo puede ser, pero...
> En cuanto a la tercera persona del plural a la pregunta "¿has visto a los niños?", un canario responde "Los vi en el parque", sin ninguna duda.
> "A los niños los llevé al parque" etc.



Muchas gracias, PABLO, tú sabes lo que me interesa el español canario (que siempre me queda pendiente para mejorar).

Investigué un poquito y encontré un texto que nos había preparado la profe canaria:

_Nunca sé cómo despedirme de un polaco tras hablar por teléfono. Me da la impresión de que me cortan en seco y de que yo *les* entretengo más de lo que quieren... Cuando cuelgo, me siento como si fuera una pesada._

Es un leísmo de tercera persona que no se refiere a la persona _ustedes_ sino a _ellos_.

No sé hasta qué punto es su forma de hablar canariona y hasta qué punto puede ser una peninsularización de las muchas que cometía enseñándonos castellano (_patatas_ por _papas_, etc.).



cinamon_at said:


> Y ahora que empecé a estudiar español casi me mato con las reglas gramaticales :-( PERO NO ME RINDO!!!!! Amo a la lengua española y seguiré luchando.



¡Bien ahí, no te rindas! 

Saludos desde Valladolid.


----------



## Metzaka

¡Hola! Es mi primera vez usando este foro y me encantó. Quiero mejorar mi español y creo que este foro va a ser de gran ayuda. Disculpa que no sepa tanta terminología como los compañeros, pero estoy aquí para aprender. Soy de México y sólo utilizo LE cuando no sé si me refiero a algo o a alguien masculino o femenino. Por ejemplo, cuando mando recados de la escuela a los padres de los alumnos escribo algo como:

"Pídale a su niño/a que haga su tarea de matemáticas."

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Metzaka

Perdón, creo que en ese caso no aplica. Más bien en algo como:

"No le regañe (al niño o niña) si se le dificulta alguna materia."


----------



## jgespi

Hola. La verdad nunca me había preocupado por esta cuestión del leísmo. De hecho no sabía siquiera que existía esto; hasta ahora que me ha surgido una duda puntual. Y el hecho que esté indagando en el tema, tiene que ver con que posiblemente esté incurriendo en ello.

La frase: "Yo no le llamaría una victoria"

me confunde un poco por lo del género.

¿Está bien redactada?

O bien debiera ser:

"Yo no lo llamaría una victoria"
o
"Yo no la llamaría una victoria"

Sinceramente mucho no me acuerdo de los objetos directos o indirectos. Así que agradecería la orientación.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

El verbo _llamar_, cuando significa _nombrar_, es *transitivo*  por lo que admite complemento directo (la cosa sobre la cual recae  directamente el efecto de la acción). Los pronombres átonos que  corresponden al acusativo son _lo_, _la_, _los_, _las_ y son los que se deben usar como complemento directo de los verbos transitivos.
La elección entre _lo_ y _la_ en la oración que te preocupa, depende del género de lo que se reemplaza:_Yo no llamaría *este resultado* una victoria -> Yo no *lo *llamaría una victoria._​En este ejemplo, el objeto directo es _este resultado_ (masculino singular) y sólo se puede reemplazar por _lo_.
En este otro ejemplo, el objeto directo es _esta ganancia_ (femenino singular) y sólo se puede reemplazar por _la_:_Yo no llamaría *esta ganancia* una victoria -> Yo no *la *llamaria una victoria._
​Como  sobre todo en España el leísmo está tan extendido, la Real Academia  Española tolera el leísmo de *persona* masculina singular (_Él se llama José, pero yo le llamo Pepe_), pero *no el de cosa*.

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

Si vives en una zona leísta, llamar*le *está ampliamente aceptado si te referís a un hombre. Si vives en una zona no leista llamar*le *solamente para cuando tratás a alguien de usted. En el resto de los casos, llamarl*a* y llamar*lo*. Mirá el articulo de leísmo del DPD.


----------



## jgespi

Ok. Ahí me quedó claro, *Aviador*. Muchas gracias. Pues sí; se trataba del primer caso. Así que lo corregiré...

Y no sé Fer; si por acá en Argentina es considerada zona leísta. Me parece que si lo he visto anteriormente. No estoy seguro. Es que ya me confundo por tanta mezcla y diversidad. XD

Saludos.


----------



## Fer BA

jgespi:

Argentina, sobretodo la zona rioplatense, es una de las zonas más no leístas -o menos leístas si preferís-. Debés estar leyendo muchos diarios de Madrid, o viendo mucha TVE...


----------



## jgespi

Jaja... Faltó: o visitando muchos foros donde los parlantes son de España o viendo películas con doblajes o subtitulados de aquella región... XD

PD: Soy de Mendoza. Saludos.


----------



## aquiladalarona

Anit said:


> Hola Ryba, mira ya me río, me estoy volviendo "majareta" con el foro, no paro de meter la pata "por doquier". Lo hago con mi mejor intención de ayudar a alguien que estudie español, pero no estoy muy acertada, no.
> Sí, en Argentina hablan de manera distinta.
> ¡¡Saludos!!




Buenas tardes, te respondo a ti, pero de rebote también a Ryba. Soy profesor de español en Brasil, y últimamente mis alumnos andan atormentados con los pronombres personales. Tienes toda la razón al decir que en el caso "masculino" es correcto gramaticalmente usar "le", "les" en lugar de "lo","los".

Hay regiones de España "leístas" y otras que no. Lo que no es correcto es usar "la" en lugar de "le" cuando el complemento indirecto es "femenino singular". Caso famoso el de la canción "Ramito de violetas" de Cecilia: "Quién LA mandaba flores en primavers...". Error grave, pero perdonable porque Cecilia era genial. Podéis consultar el libro "Gramática comunicativa del español, tomo I" de Francisco Matte Bon (considerada la Biblia por los docentes de lengua española), en la página 253 dice:* "Además en masculino, y sólo cuando se trata de personas, se usan, a veces, en algunas zonas del español peninsular, las formas -le- (singular) y -les- (plural).

*Puedo llevar la contraria a mucha gente, lo que no voy a hacer nunca es llevarle la contraria a Francisco Matte Bon. 

Un abrazo. 

José


----------



## XiaoRoel

Está admitido por la RAE pero no es "correcto gramaticalmente".


----------



## Pseudoirlandes

Hola a todos.
Yo soy un hablante que tiene tendencia a usar "le", tanto en masculino como en femenino, para distinguirlo de CDs "cosa". El problema es que no reparo en el lenguaje hablado en considerar si el complemento es directo o indirecto en frases como la que se ha debatido.

"Le quiero" la utilizo tanto si el complemento fuera "a ella" o "a él", pero no es lo estándar.

El "le" solo acepta cuando el CD es de persona y masculino, para distinguirlo de "lo". Cuando es CD, se requiere "la" en CD y "le" en los CI. En conclusión, "le" para ambos géneros en "CD". Al ser "Quiero a alguien" transitivo (por ausencia de otro complemento, el de persona se vuelve directo) sería "La quiero" o "Le quiero" (aunque mucha gente utiliza "Lo quiero" para chicos). Eso es lo que yo tengo entendido.

Una paradoja es una frase como "Dile que la quiero", de una famosa canción de David Civera. "Que la quiero" es una subordinada con función nominal de complemento directo (por eso "la"), y como ya hay un CD el primer pronombre apocopado al verbo en imperativo es "le" (CI).

Un saludo.


----------



## Julvenzor

Pseudoirlandes said:


> Hola a todos.
> Yo soy un hablante que tiene tendencia a usar "le", tanto en masculino como en femenino, para distinguirlo de CDs "cosa". El problema es que no reparo en el lenguaje hablado en considerar si el complemento es directo o indirecto en frases como la que se ha debatido.
> 
> "Le quiero" la utilizo tanto si el complemento fuera "a ella" o "a él", pero no es lo estándar.
> 
> El "le" solo acepta cuando el CD es de persona y masculino, para distinguirlo de "lo". Cuando es CD, se requiere "la" en CD y "le" en los CI. En conclusión, "le" para ambos géneros en "CD". Al ser "Quiero a alguien" transitivo (por ausencia de otro complemento, el de persona se vuelve directo) sería "La quiero" o "Le quiero" (aunque mucha gente utiliza "Lo quiero" para chicos). Eso es lo que yo tengo entendido.
> 
> Una paradoja es una frase como "Dile que la quiero", de una famosa canción de David Civera. "Que la quiero" es una subordinada con función nominal de complemento directo (por eso "la"), y como ya hay un CD el primer pronombre apocopado al verbo en imperativo es "le" (CI).
> 
> Un saludo.




Hola, Pseudoirlandés:

Dado que nací bastante más al sur (en Andalucía) siempre me han resultado tristemente llamativos los atragantamientos sufridos por nuestros compatriotas centro-norteños ante el sistema pronominal español. Efectivamente, se considera gramaticalmente *incorrecto* utilizar "le" como OD (sea dirigido a quien sea); quedaría como cuestión aparte la permisividad o "admisión" habida a manos de la Academia frente a ciertos casos demasiado extendidos (caso del "le" para masculino y singular).

No se equivoque: sería "*La* quiero" o "*Lo* quiero", aunque mucha gente emplee "_*Le*_ quiero" para chicos.

La estructura "Dile que la quiero" no presenta ninguna paradoja. Como bien ha mencionado, se trata de una subordinada de complemento directo; en consecuencia, el verbo "decir" debe ir con un OI. No entiendo a qué se refería.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Pinairun

Pseudoirlandes said:


> Una paradoja es una frase como "Dile que la quiero", de una famosa canción de David Civera. "Que la quiero" es una subordinada con función nominal de complemento directo (por eso "la" ), y como ya hay un CD el primer pronombre apocopado enclítico al verbo en imperativo es "le" (CI).



Por eso "la", no. El pronombre "la" que aparece en la subordinada sustantiva es, a su vez, CD de "quiero", la quiere a ella. 
Y el enclítico "le" es  CI de _di _per se_, _no por otra causa.



Julvenzor said:


> La estructura "Dile que la quiero" no presenta ninguna paradoja. Como bien ha mencionado, se trata de una subordinada de complemento directo; en consecuencia, el verbo "decir" debe ir con un OI. No entiendo a qué se refería.



_Dila muchas cosas
Dila que la quiero
Dila que no vivo
Dila que me muero
Dila que me mire
siquiera un poquito
dila que se apiade
de este baturrico.

_Para tu horror, así dice una de las jotas más populares de la zarzuela española. Se trata de la _Jota de Perico_, de la zarzuela "El guitarrico", con música de Agustín Pérez Soriano y letra de M. Fernández de Lapuente y Luis Pascual Frutos. A pesar del laísmo, es una pieza hermosa.


----------



## Aviador

Pseudoirlandes said:


> ... Yo soy un hablante que tiene tendencia a usar "le", tanto en masculino como en femenino, para distinguirlo de CDs "cosa"...


En castellano, que un complemento sea de cosa o de persona o cosa personificada es irrelevante para determinar qué pronombre enclítico usar. Lo único que importa es si se trata de un complemento directo o indirecto, a lo que corresponde el acusativo o el dativo, respectivamente:


_Quiero a María_ → _Yo *la* quiero_. (_María_ [sus. animado] = complemento directo del transitivo _querer_)
_Quiero una cerveza_ → _Yo *la* quiero_. (_Cerveza_ [sus. inanimado] = complemento directo del transitivo _querer_)
_Quiero a José_ → _Yo *lo* quiero_. (_José_ [sus. animado] = complemento directo del transitivo _querer_)
_Quiero un café_ → _Yo *lo* quiero_. (_Café_ [sus. inanimado] = complemento directo del transitivo _querer_)
La distinción entre un complemento animado y uno inanimado en castellano es errada o artificiosa. Puede que en otras lenguas, como el euskera, sea  importante, para determinar el caso, que el complemento sea animado o inanimado, pero en castellano no lo es. En este sentido, el castellano es como el catalán o el gallego.


----------



## S.V.

Respecto solo a ese último punto, tiene que decimos, por ejemplo, _Se ven vacas desde aquí. _Aunque sí se haga la diferencia al ser su complemento una persona. No se rige por una máxima nacida en la lógica: "_Es una construcción impersonal y por lo tanto es erróneo hacer concordar el verbo_". Solo es así como terminó por establecerse.

 Defender el uso normativo se fundamenta en su etimología; pero el uso real de la palabra también sería de igual importancia. Y luego tendría de cada quien una hipótesis sobre el matiz de su uso, lo que lo haría más que una _degeneración_...


----------

